# The Arcanum: 30th Anniversary Edition



## KDLadage (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/159628170/the-arcanum-30th-anniversary-edition

This is a classic from the 1980s. This is not a retro-clone... this is the rebirth of a retro-classic that was, in very many ways, well ahead of its time.


----------

